# Bibby traded to Atlanta for A. Johnson, T. Lue, L. Wright, and S. Williams



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm reading on other Kings and Hawks message boards that this could be close to done.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: Bibby to Atlanta for Shelden Williams, Salim Stoudemire, others*

Well... what do you think Vu? I'm not so hot on it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: Bibby to Atlanta for Shelden Williams, Salim Stoudemire, others*

It stinks and I'm hoping that it's just a rumor. Mike Bibby can get you more than that, no?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: Bibby to Atlanta for Shelden Williams, Salim Stoudemire, others*

why is shelden williams in the nba? he's a year or 2 away from becoming jason collins.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: Bibby to Atlanta for Shelden Williams, Salim Stoudemire, others*

Bibby to Atlanta?



> Sekou Smith of the Atlanta Journal-Constitution hints very hard today that the Hawks have something big in the works, and it's sounding more and more like it could involve Kings point guard Mike Bibby.
> 
> The Hawks have been badly in need of a point guard for some time, and their roster is full of the sort of expiring contracts that could actually get close enough to Bibby's $13.5 million salary ($14.5 million next season) to make a deal work. What's more, there has always been a healthy communication between Kings vice president of basketball operations Wayne Cooper (who handles a good amount of trade talks) and Hawks GM Billy Knight. I've got to think a draft pick would be involved here, too. Stay tuned. - Sam Amick


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: Bibby to Atlanta for Shelden Williams, Salim Stoudemire, others*



Peja Vu said:


> It stinks and I'm hoping that it's just a rumor. Mike Bibby can get you more than that, no?


What he said. That rumor doesn't make sense for the Kings, they can get more for Bibby.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: Bibby to Atlanta for Shelden Williams, Salim Stoudemire, others*

Please let this happen. We add someone we need AND we get rid of players we don't need. I wouldn't be surprised if Law or Childress is involved just to give Sacramento someone who can help.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: Bibby to Atlanta for Shelden Williams, Salim Stoudemire, others*

Its a great deal for Atlanta, not so much for the Kings


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: Bibby to Atlanta for Shelden Williams, Salim Stoudemire, others*

I would really expect it to be Childress + pick(s) or Marvin. Sacramento is smart enough to atleast get something of worth.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: Bibby to Atlanta for Shelden Williams, Salim Stoudemire, others*

http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.aspx?sport=NBA&id=528

sounds like sacramento is getting pretty much nothing of value in return


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings have reached an agreement in principle to send veteran guard Mike Bibby to the Atlanta Hawks for guards Anthony Johnson and Tyronn Lue and forwards Lorenzen Wright and Shelden Williams, sources told The Bee on Saturday. It was also learned that the Hawks will give the Kings their second-round pick in the June NBA draft.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Let the rebuilding begin



> After all the talk of rebuilding, the Kings are actually doing it.
> 
> The deal that will send Mike Bibby to Atlanta is all about building for the future, from the approximately $9.6 million they saved by acquiring three expiring contracts to the acquisition of Shelden Williams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, this can only means Artest is leaving too if the Kings are in rebuilding mode. I like the trade for the Kings. This gives them room for the summer. I just hope they don't waste that money on a random player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

$9.5 million in expirings and Shelden Williams...good deal for the Kings.

Makes the Hawks more legitimate too. I like it both ways.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The roster as it stands right now:



> Shareef Abdur-Rahim
> Ron Artest
> Quincy Douby
> Francisco Garcia
> ...


There are rumblings saying that Justin Williams and Dahntay Jones will be cut, which is puzzling after J-Will's 14 rebounds/5 steal game last week vs. Houston.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> It's official. All the reported particulars were confirmed by the Kings in a press release, and it turns out *Dahntay Jones and Justin Williams* are the casualties of the deal as they were waived.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010646.html


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm sure both Dahntay & Justin will have luck somewhere else. Justin more so than Dahntay.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

VIDEO FROM NEWS10:

Petrie: "We'll Go Forward" 
Bibby Leaves ARCO Saturday


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Petrie unplugged



> *On the trade as a whole...*
> 
> It's another step in a new direction. I think we got some different potential parts of things that help us. You have a chance to have another young big (in Shelden Williams) who was a fifth pick in the draft and hasn’t had a chance to have an opportunity yet. You get some veteran point guards there (in Anthony Johnson and Tyronn Lue), some experience, and we’ll see what happens down the road and how they integrate.
> 
> ...


More in the link.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's absolutely crazy looking at the Kings roster now and then looking at the roster from the early parts of this decade...

It's amazing how things change so quickly. Mike Bibby was the last reason I had to even remotely still hate on the Kings (as a Lakers fan), but now, I want Kevin Martin to succeed and part of me wants to see them be good again and hope that somewhere down the line, we can get great Kings/Lakers match-ups again.

Great trade for Atlanta; not so much for Sacramento, but I can understand what they're doing.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's how it shakes out financially:



> In theory, if all three players with expiring deals aren't re-signed this summer, the trade will have saved the Kings approximately $11 million off the salary cap and given them a lump-sum payroll of approximately $62 million. Although the cap for next season is not yet known, it was $55.63 million this season. Last season, it was $53.1 million.


Shelden Williams, on coming to Sac:



> "I'll be able to play, and that's the best thing right there," Williams said by telephone. "I'll be able to showcase what I can do, and hopefully more consistently, too. That's one of the biggest things. … Hopefully, I'll make the best of it."


Udrih, on his return to starting PG:



> Beno Udrih, whose playing time had diminished since Bibby returned from injury Jan. 16, said he welcomes a return to his previous role.
> 
> "I'd heard (Bibby) was trying to get traded and the Kings were trying to trade him before I got to Sacramento," Udrih said by phone. "It was just a matter of time when something was going to happen."
> 
> But Udrih acknowledged the awkward reality that he is now one of three point guards in a contract year.


Lue might not be around long?



> Yet Lue might not be long for Sacramento, as he has been pursued by Phoenix and Boston and could be used in any subsequent deals before Thursday's trade deadline.


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/718745.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby on the trade, and goodbyes:



> Bibby said he was a bit surprised to hear Atlanta was the destination but not that he was traded.
> 
> "I had some good times here in Sacramento," said Bibby, one of the league's better clutch shooters. "Sometimes you need a change, and you never know where that might take you. I just prayed and asked for what might be the best for my family, and this is what happened, so you can't question it.
> 
> ...


Anthony Johnson on coming back to Sacramento:



> "I haven't really watched (the Kings) too much this season because Mike was out," said Johnson, who was in his third stint with the Hawks and also has played for New Jersey, Orlando, Cleveland, Dallas and Indiana.
> 
> Johnson said having moved aroundmakes this transaction easier to handle.
> 
> "Whenever one door closes, another opens up, so I'm going to try and take advantage of the opportunity. I'm going to show up and hoop and do the best I can."


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/718744.html


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Is AJ getting cut? Would like to see him return back. He was playing some good ball.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Is AJ getting cut? Would like to see him return back. He was playing some good ball.


I don't think so. If Lue gets traded like the rumors say, AJ would be the only other PG on the roster to backup Udrih.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings look to move on



> There was a No. 10 on the Kings' practice floor Monday night.
> 
> It just wasn't the No. 10.
> 
> ...


----------

